# Experienced Whitewater Raft Guides Needed



## jwick (Oct 20, 2005)

Lost Paddle Rafting on the Arkansas River in Cañon City, Colorado is now accepting resumes for Experienced Whitewater Raft Guides. Qualified "Trip Leaders" & Royal Gorge Guides Preferred. Must be willing to work multi-day trips. Good communication skills & social skills are a must. Must provide a current Guide Log & First Aid/CPR card. To apply send resumes to [email protected]. 

Or mail to:
Lost Paddle Rafting
Jim Wick, Director of Operations
1420 Royal Gorge Blvd
Cañon City, Colorado 81212

Our office location will remain closed until May 1st, 2006. For more information visit us on the web at www.lostpaddlerafting.com


----------

